# What Breed?



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Just wondering, does anybody know any good poultry dog breeds? We are planning on getting a border collie, llama, or donkey for the goats. Still wondering on the ducks & chickens though...


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry I cant help.. But border collies are are herders and I wouldn't trust them for protecting goats ( they are for herding not protecting ) jmho they like to chase
a Donkey prob be better


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think with with birds it would come down to the dog its self an not the breed. It is very hard to get a dog to protect birds. I would start with a very young pup an keep it with the birds from day one an see how it goes. Ginger is right about the collie I wouldnt trust one to guard my goats. An a donkey is good but I have heard that as they get older they sometimes kill kids, not saying they all do but it would be something I would watch for.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Ebony Queen said:


> Just wondering, does anybody know any good poultry dog breeds? We are planning on getting a border collie, llama, or donkey for the goats. Still wondering on the ducks & chickens though...


Maremmas are a recommended guardian for poultry because of their nature and "stick close" instincts.

We have always had Maremmas from the beginning (with our free ranged poultry/waterfowl) because we were told they were the best choice. I have not been disappointed.
BUT any breed of LGD has pups with varying personalities and strengths. Choose a pup with a personality suited to poultry and waterfowl.

You want to buy a *proven *started juvenile LGD if you have no experience in starting a young LGD pup with poultry. Ask if the LGD is "proven on poultry" and trusted 100%.

It could be as long as 12 months before a pup can be fully trusted with poultry and waterfowl. 
And young LGD go thru phases. Even our Maremmas have "time lines" where we know to watch for juvenile or puppy bad behaviour.
Be prepared to raise your LGD 24-36 months before you know he is matured in size, bravery and wisdom completely and able to guard.

If you have a lot of free ranged birds, and many predators, you will need 2+ LGDs to guard. Because it's too much for one dog to handle. They need time to rest and sleep. When one dog has to do it all, the stress level can be too high if there is a lot for them to protect. A team will take turns. One sleep while one watches. And they've "got each others back" in battle.
Predators (like a family of fox or a pack of coyote) can distract & separate one LGD from a flock. It is harder to separate 2 dogs from their flock.

I would PM you with our contact info, but can't because I do not have enough replies posted, according to the system.
Contact me if you are still looking. We have 2 proven poultry dogs right now.
*Click here for our website*


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Our 3/4 Great Pyrenees 1/4 Australian Shepherd cross is the best poultry/goat gaurdian we could ask for


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Goat Lover 98 said:


> Our 3/4 Great Pyrenees 1/4 Australian Shepherd cross is the best poultry/goat gaurdian we could ask for


Em...I am so glad to hear of the 75% cross being excellent.
We too have 75% crosses that are FAB with poultry....
Some people really bash LGD cross, I just love 'em....mine anyway.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I have always heard that maremmas make the best LGD for birds.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Mer--- We were told that about the Maremmas too! We did not have goats at the time we got our first 3 LGD, (had about 300 chickens/ducks/geese free ranging) and we have been keeping our Maremmas with them ever since. 

We raise the pups with the poultry/waterfowl too. It takes a watchful eye and patience...each pup is different...but when they mature, my Maremmas are trusted with the birds. 

However for some reason peacocks and guineas upset the LGD. We have to "pattern" the dogs with these birds. Eventually they accept them as "normal chickens".
Don't know if it's the sound they make, or their flightiness, or thier appearance that sets the dogs off. We can overcome it. Maremmas are smart, but independent. So praise-training as opposed to correction works wonders. Just a strong "I am not happy with you" tone of voice is usually enough to make a Maremma hang his head and pout.
Then the praise for proper behaviour goes a loooonnnggg way. Just like a toddler. They are just big furry children when they are young.


----------

